# Smoky Mountains



## Bearwoman (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 31, 2018)

Very pretty. Are those this years leaves? New Jersey is not colorful at all this year. They are now dropping green.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2018)

Beautiful  scenery  Bearwoman.  Thanks  for  posting  it.


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes Ruth n Jersey they are.


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome Falcon


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 1, 2018)

Lovely shot!


----------

